# If You Could Have Been Born In Any Country Besides Your Own....



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

Which one would you choose?

I think it would have been nice to be born in Japan, or Canada.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Ireland

/thread


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

Instead of the states, I would have been content being born in either Canada, Japan, or somewhere in the UK.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

Somewhere in Europe, either Britain or Germany. 

Alternatively, in Asia, either Russia or Japan.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2011)

Donetsk, Ukraine or Rostov, Russia. I wouldn't mind living like my cousins.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Ireland
> 
> /thread


 No you don't trust me.

also Japan or canada


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> No you don't trust me.


 
You've lost me. What?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 29, 2011)

Netherlands

Fuck yeah
drugs


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> You've lost me. What?


 
He probably meant 'No, you don't. Trust me.'


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2011)

Australia?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> You've lost me. What?


 Ireland Ain't the best place to be born.
Trust me i know I KNOW.
Especially ifyu where born in the 70's/80's
While america was discoing We where huddled in fear of being blown up by the UDF It was hell.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Ireland Ain't the best place to be born.
> Trust me i know I KNOW.
> Especially ifyu where born in the 70's/80's
> While america was discoing We where huddled in fear of being blown up by the UDF It was hell.


 
Tyrone boy born and raised <3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Ireland Ain't the best place to be born.
> Trust me i know I KNOW.
> Especially ifyu where born in the 70's/80's
> While america was discoing We where huddled in fear of being blown up by the UDF It was hell.


Location: Uk

Cool story bro.


----------



## Querk (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm fine with the country I live in, though I'd prefer a different state.

Canada is probably the logical choice if I were to be born someplace else.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Location: Uk
> 
> Cool story bro.


 What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Tyrone boy born and raised <3


 Antrim.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


 Well...


Mr Meatballs said:


> Ireland Ain't the best place to be born.
> Trust me i know I KNOW.
> Especially ifyu where born in the 70's/80's
> While america was discoing *We* where huddled in fear of being blown up by the UDF It was hell.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweden maybe.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Well...


 Stil had bombs
Still are sometimes.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article7095068.ece


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 29, 2011)

If I were born somewhere else, I would be a completely different person now. I kinda like being myself. Is that weird or something?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If I were born somewhere else, I would be a completely different person now. I kinda like being myself. Is that weird or something?


 Very weird.
At least itain't china. or else you wouln't be posting and inted making transrobomorphs with lead based paint.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If I were born somewhere else, I would be a completely different person now. I kinda like being myself. Is that weird or something?


 
Unforgivable. You should be ashamed for being happy with who you are.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Unforgivable. You should be ashamed for being happy with who you are.


 Lets flay him and spread him on my mounted spike rack.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Stil had bombs
> Still are sometimes.
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article7095068.ece


 
"Irish Terrorism"

Sexy.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2011)

Canada or Germany. Maybe France. That'd be cool


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 29, 2011)

Irish terrorism stems from a lack of Jameson, Bushmills, and Guinness in bars.

Prove me wrong.

Also yeah, I'd grow up in Ireland.  Or Italy.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 29, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Irish terrorism stems from a lack of Jameson and Guinness in bars.


Sigged because it's true.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Irish terrorism stems from a lack of Jameson, Bushmills, and Guinness in bars.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Also yeah, I'd grow up in Ireland.  Or Italy.


 
A better reason than most terrorists :v


----------



## inc (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably Sweden, it's so awesome there. . I plan to go there soon ^^.


----------



## Brace (Jan 29, 2011)

All of the really good countries have regulations that would hurt me ;_;

Germany maybe.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Irish terrorism stems from a lack of Jameson, Bushmills, and Guinness in bars.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Also yeah, I'd grow up in Ireland.  Or Italy.


That's the truth.
(though I prefer strongbox cider.)


----------



## Ratte (Jan 29, 2011)

Canada, Holland, England, or Sweden.

Fuck America, seriously.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 29, 2011)

Canada.  It's most like America and I like what is familiar.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

DEFINITELY in one of the three Scandinavian countries, or the Ukraine.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 29, 2011)

Either Switzerland or Canada.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 29, 2011)

Either: El Salvador, Italy, Russia, or Germany.

Mostly cause I have family living in either country (except Russia as far as I know.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Either Switzerland or Canada.



Oh, yeah, I'd add Switzerland to my list.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

I wanna add Sweden to my list. I dunno why, but I do.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 29, 2011)

ireland or japan. america sux


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

i was born in my home country of Tajikistan

i wish i was born in russia or australia

a lot of people who aint in canada tell me that the people here are really nice, so i guess maybe thats why people want to come here? we're really laid back. but you fucks are probbaly here for weed or some shit


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Japan


 
No, you do not want to be born in Japan.



Gaz said:


> Japan



That is the worst place. Do not go there.



Willow said:


> Japan


 
I hope you enjoy daily dairy fat cup of misery (because that is what you are going to get in Japan!)



Mr Meatballs said:


> Japan



Why you would want to live in endless soul-crushing conformity is a mystery to me.



Keroro said:


> Japan



Japan is a great place to live if your idea of a great place to live is where you constantly wish you were dead.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Sweden maybe.



Gosh, at least one of you has some sense.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> No, you do not want to be born in Japan.
> 
> That is the worst place. Do not go there.
> 
> ...


 
JC-chan, you're being negative. :C


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

France.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

I forgot about Sweden, though I was told they are pretentious towards any music that isn't Swedish.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaz said:


> JC-chan, you're being negative. :C


 
y'all think that japan is like..
kawaii desu neko ^_^ lolita!!!
it's not
it's fucking strict and they got weird ass food


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> y'all think that japan is like..
> kawaii desu neko ^_^ lolita!!!
> it's not
> it's fucking strict and they got weird ass food


 
It's a joke, Clayton. I already know they're fucking weird and crazy. (But I like their food...)


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 29, 2011)

Ireland all the way.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> France.


 Gross



Clayton said:


> y'all think that japan is like..
> kawaii desu neko ^_^ lolita!!!
> it's not
> it's fucking strict and they got weird ass food


To be honest, if I ever went to Japan I would probably go for the food mainly.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

Willow said:


> Gross


 
I shun you, France hater, for I could have grown up in a center of arts.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I forgot about Sweden, though I was told they are pretentious towards any music that isn't Swedish.


 
Most Swedish people speak English and like music in English a lot. But they're for the most part quite cold and standoffish towards others, so it isn't a good place to start over if you're going to move alone.

It is, however, a great place to be young and poor as education is largely free.



Clayton said:


> y'all think that japan is like..
> kawaii desu neko ^_^ lolita!!!
> it's not
> it's fucking strict and they got weird ass food



Most Japanese food people eat on a daily basis is just plain rice, fish, and vegetables. The weird food is pretty expensive.

Japan is the worst. Do not ever go there. The only advice I have to someone obsessed with Japan is, "go to Japan," because then you will soon get over it.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I shun you, France hater, for I could have grown up in a center of arts.


 And I could have grown up in a center of food..and beer.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

what makes me laugh also is uhhh "Ireland"
aahha WAT.
WHAT.
My friend lives in Scotland [which i assume is very similar to Ireland] and says it's the most boring place on the face of the Earth. The accents are horrible, everybody's on heroin/drinks, everybody's on welfare and there's only like 1-2 peple on the street when you go out
Oh and it's cold all the time


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> It is, however, a great place to be young and poor as education is largely free.



That's it, when I get my Associate's Degree, I'm going to Sweden.



> Most Japanese food people eat on a daily basis is just plain rice, fish, and vegetables. The weird food is pretty expensive.
> 
> Japan is the worst. Do not ever go there. The only advice I have to someone obsessed with Japan is, "go to Japan," because then you will soon get over it.


 
What in particular makes Japan so terrible?


----------



## Dizro (Jan 29, 2011)

either Ireland or Russia


----------



## Browder (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I was Irish in a past life, so probably there even though it'd be a lot more difficult then here. Also Australia, and maybe North Africa. Definitely France though.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What in particular makes Japan so terrible?


 
I will present my answers in list form.

1. More racism than you will see in any country that doesn't have mostly black people. You can be refused employment or housing based on ethnicity or gender.
2. Japanese culture encourages you to lie constantly.
3. Japanese people will not be your friend.
4. The police fail to report crimes because our culture teaches us to just "deal with it." Foreigners don't get police protection and are subject to random checks and searches.
5. Major cities are as expensive as Manhattan.
6. Conformity and the "Japanese way" restrict most of your behavior.
7. No safety net if you are poor or homeless.
8. Rampant sexism.
9. Nobody lifts their feet when they walk and they make a grating shuffling noise. Everywhere forever.
10. You will live in a tiny place and own few things.
11. Group-think makes it impossible to express yourself.
12. There is somehow less worth watching on television than in your country, no matter what that country is.
13. Young people are shallow, selfish and without any human worth. Old people are incapable of independent thought.
14. No one cares about anything and you can never express genuine emotion.
15. A life of quiet desperation.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I will present my answers in list form.



And this is all based on first-hand experiences?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 29, 2011)

I would have stayed in my mother's cunt for another 2 weeks, and I could have been bourne in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2011)

Canada...


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I will present my answers in list form.
> 
> 1. More racism than you will see in any country that doesn't have mostly black people. You can be refused employment or housing based on ethnicity or gender.
> 2. Japanese culture encourages you to lie constantly.
> ...


5 and 8 are kinda given...


----------



## Browder (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaz said:


> And this is all based on first-hand experiences?


 
He's Japanese. I think this is the only thing he's actually ever serious about.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

Browder said:


> He's Japanese. I think this is the only thing he's actually ever serious about.


 
A very valid point.

JC, I totally believe you and I'm taking Japan off my list. I'd like to visit, though.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 29, 2011)

Denmark or The Netherlands most likely, or maybe Finland for the large number of awesome bands there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2011)

America.
While all you guys leave to Canada, Germany or Japan, I'd just compromise the lower population and fill in my american dream.

I know it sucks, but when you remove most youngsters from it and send them to work in the ice of canada, it can be a pretty sweet place, with too many stupid laws and horrible persidents.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> And this is all based on first-hand experiences?



I'm ashamed to say, yes.



Browder said:


> He's Japanese. I think this is the only thing he's actually ever serious about.


 
Are you saying I'm a liar?

I am serious about almost everything I say. ):


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 30, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> but when you remove most youngsters from it and send them to work in the ice of canada


 

you have no fucking clue what canada is liek do you?
my city for instance relied entirely on the auto industry.
to the east is fish
to the midwest is cattle/wheat
to the north is what the fuck ever


----------



## Ratte (Jan 30, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> America.
> While all you guys leave to Canada, Germany or Japan, I'd just compromise the lower population and fill in my american dream.
> 
> I know it sucks, but when you remove most youngsters from it and send them to work in the ice of canada, it can be a pretty sweet place, with too many stupid laws and horrible persidents.


 
There is no American dream.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2011)

Australia. They have sexy voices.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 30, 2011)

Ratte said:


> There is no American dream.


 
The american dream is filled with Big Macs and pot
Americans are fucking disgusting and nobody can change my opinion on it
my dad drives truck, says every state he's been in is horrible

EDIT: and war. America loves war. They want to pretend they own the fucking planet


----------



## Riavis (Jan 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The american dream is filled with Big Macs and pot
> Americans are fucking disgusting and nobody can change my opinion on it
> my dad drives truck, says every state he's been in is horrible
> 
> EDIT: and war. America loves war. They want to pretend they own the fucking planet



And all gays are going to burn in hell right? I can generalize too.


----------



## Browder (Jan 30, 2011)

Ratte said:


> There is no American dream.


 
I disagree. There's an American Dream but the tragedy they eventually have to wake up.

...

Sure is pessimistic in here.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 30, 2011)

Riavis said:


> And all gays are going to burn in hell right? I can generalize too.


I'm not religious, but most of America is.. so yeah! They do believe that 
http://www.dere-street.com/quicklinks/_images/_files_aa_17043_p_f_church_bodies-1.gif


82% of the population is fucking Christians. approx 15% is no religion.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 30, 2011)

Both of jcfynx's big posts made me laugh my ass off, especially the one where he quoted every single japanophile and repeated himself over and over.

And seriously Canada people, you hate the U.S. so you want to go to the place most closely resembling us?

At least the people that said somewhere in Europe have taste. (I guess Australia counts too but enjoy your draconian censorship laws)

Also probably Norway, it's where my family is from.



Clayton said:


> I'm not religious, but most of America is.. so yeah! They do believe that
> http://www.dere-street.com/quicklinks/_images/_files_aa_17043_p_f_church_bodies-1.gif
> 
> 
> 82% of the population is fucking Christians



Man I'm suddenly reminded of the weirdo Mormons I went to school with who only talked to each other like it was some weird blood cult.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweden, Norway or New Zealand.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 30, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Both of jcfynx's big posts made me laugh my ass off, especially the one where he quoted every single japanophile and repeated himself over and over.
> 
> And seriously Canada people, you hate the U.S. so you want to go to the place most closely resembling us?
> 
> ...


 
mormons are them ones that go out in all black fucking trenchcoat lookin thigs right?

yeah those fuckers are *WEIRD*. i was stuck behind a pack of them in KFC and they all just huddled together and gurbled back and forth like some scared rats or something


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I'm ashamed to say, yes.



Eh. It's okay. Japan was going to be more of a place I visited for shits and giggles anyway.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> mormons are them ones that go out in all black fucking trenchcoat lookin thigs right?
> 
> yeah those fuckers are *WEIRD*. i was stuck behind a pack of them in KFC and they all just huddled together and gurbled back and forth like some scared rats or something


 
Actually they go out in white dress shirts and black neckties, with name tags, backpacks and bicycles.  But they are weird.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> mormons are them ones that go out in all black fucking trenchcoat lookin thigs right?
> 
> yeah those fuckers are *WEIRD*. i was stuck behind a pack of them in KFC and they all just huddled together and gurbled back and forth like some scared rats or something


 
Those are Hasidic Jews I think.

And good god I'm so glad I clicked this thread, I thought it was gonna be boring but I'm laughing my ass off over here.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Actually they go out in white dress shirts and black neckties, with name tags, backpacks and bicycles.  But they are weird.


 
OH im thinking of another group of weirdos

those guys are weird and obsessive


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Cuba,

And lead a second revolution/Bay of pigs invasion.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

Canada, England, Australia, Germany, and Japan are the countries I would like to be born in, if I wasn't born in the US.


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 30, 2011)

Australia, I've always wanted to see that damn opera house and I envy my friends who can see it from their windows. :C


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> No, you do not want to be born in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But they still have anime right?
therefore your argument is invaild


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what makes me laugh also is uhhh "Ireland"
> aahha WAT.
> WHAT.
> My friend lives in Scotland [which i assume is very similar to Ireland] and says it's the most boring place on the face of the Earth. The accents are horrible, everybody's on heroin/drinks, everybody's on welfare and there's only like 1-2 peple on the street when you go out
> Oh and it's cold all the time


And how are those bad thinks.
*Downs a pint


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> But they still have anime right?
> therefore your argument is invaild


 All cartoons are anime, therefore your argument is invalid.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> All cartoons are anime, therefore your argument is invalid.


 
1. Start a thread about it
2. Watch animu fans go apeshit
3. Much laughter


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> 1. Start a thread about it
> 2. Watch animu fans go apeshit
> 3. Much laughter


 Depends on where you go.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> 1. Start a thread about it
> 2. Watch animu fans go apeshit
> 3. Much laughter


 I'm pretty sure an ape made this.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> Depends on where you go.


 
I believe R&R will do fine.

Seriously though, cartoons=anime anime=cartoons. I don't get why some people have a problem with this.


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Seriously though, cartoons=anime anime=cartoons. I don't get why some people have a problem with this.


Because we already have Western cartoons and they're marketed as such, so when importing anime, it's labeled differently to keep 'em separate. Or at least that's what it seems like. All manga are comics and all comics are manga too. 

And being an otaku is a bad thing.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> Because we already have Western cartoons and they're marketed as such, so when importing anime, it's labeled differently to keep 'em separate. Or at least that's what it seems like. All manga are comics and all comics are manga too.
> 
> And being an otaku is a bad thing.


 
Obsessing over anything else is fine though. Go double standards :/


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> Because we already have Western cartoons and they're marketed as such, so when importing anime, it's labeled differently to keep 'em separate. Or at least that's what it seems like. All manga are comics and all comics are manga too.
> 
> And being an otaku is a bad thing.


 What the hell is otaku?


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Obsessing over anything else is fine though. Go double standards :/


 Well, in Japan otaku isn't just limited to anime fans. It's the equivalent of a basement dweller here basically. 

Here in the U.S though, being an otaku doesn't have nearly as much negative connotation as it does there. 

But yes, double standards r kewl.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

Willow said:


> Well, in Japan otaku isn't just limited to anime fans. It's the equivalent of a basement dweller here basically.
> 
> Here in the U.S though, being an otaku doesn't have nearly as much negative connotation as it does there.
> 
> But yes, double standards r kewl.


 I googled otaku.
And no I am not going to marry my goddamned pillow.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Do the Japanese like weeaboos? ;o


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Do the Japanese like weeaboos? ;o


 Are weeaboos some kind of worm thing?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Are weeaboos some kind of worm thing?



Did you just discover the internet or something?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Did you just discover the internet or something?


 No......
But I dunno I've heard the term used before but never really understood what it meant.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Those are Hasidic Jews I think.
> 
> And good god I'm so glad I clicked this thread, I thought it was gonna be boring but I'm laughing my ass off over here.


 
If Clayton thinks about these people, than that's just orthodox jews(Haredim), Hasidic jews are a thing of the past, pretty much.

Also what the hell is this otaku speech, if you want to talk about being closet weeaboo take it elsewhere >:V
Being an Otaku in Israel is very hard, and even trying to explain anything about it is an effort waste. You could as well open channel 6 and shout random japanese, then they'll understand.
I went to the poor mixed-ethnics city Lod with an industrial earhat, with my friend equipped with bow and arrows. That was hard standing there, and sitting in the train was tediously bad.


The Anarchectomy said:


> Do the Japanese like weeaboos? ;o


The slang word "Weeaboo" at first didn't mean anything related to Japan, but just plain shame.

Although, today, I think the Japanese will like people who aspire to be like them, crazy, drunk, accidently the economy, rape everywhere, and computer obsession that still doesn't reach the levels of south korea.


And I thought my country liked war more than the US.

EDIT: I forgot to edit out the part about the american dream, and I closed the window. SHIT MAN

In any case, the american dream is getting a debt in America then running  with the money to Rio De Janerio. I don't know which place can be worse, but I sense much more potential here, and I don't think moving anytime will do any good. Everybody has it's own haven somewhere, mine is here.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2011)

Russia, Italia or Greece.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Russia, Italia or Greece.


 
You know that Russia is pretty poor outside Moscow? Anywhere outside the capital is a dangerous spot.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2011)

If anything, Canada, since it's like America basically. 

Though personally I prefer America over Canada. 

Inb4 Amurrika suks [insert generalization here] >:V


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 30, 2011)

Australia or possibly Italy.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 30, 2011)

Japan, for sure.  Then I could be good at things.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 30, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Do the Japanese like weeaboos? ;o


 
Japanese people do not like people who try to be like them. You are threatening if you speak Japanese too well or are too familiar with the culture.

People who go to Japan and are obsessed with Japan otherwise confuse and frustrate us. To a young Japanese person, being Japanese is the worst thing you can be besides a godless Han Chinese. Japanese women want to die their hair blond and move to France or Sweden. Japanese men want to be American.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Japanese people do not like people who try to be like them. You are threatening if you speak Japanese too well or are too familiar with the culture.
> 
> People who go to Japan and are obsessed with Japan otherwise confuse and frustrate us. To a young Japanese person, being Japanese is the worst thing you can be besides a godless Han Chinese. Japanese women want to die their hair blond and move to France or Sweden. Japanese men want to be American.


 
You should go to Ireland sometime, I hear the Emperor likes to take his holidays there. If it's good enough for royalty I suppose?

Do you personally feel threatened by foreigners who are familiar with your culture?


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Japanese people do not like people who try to be like them. You are threatening if you speak Japanese too well or are too familiar with the culture.
> 
> People who go to Japan and are obsessed with Japan otherwise confuse and frustrate us. To a young Japanese person, being Japanese is the worst thing you can be besides a godless Han Chinese. Japanese women want to die their hair blond and move to France or Sweden. Japanese men want to be American.



Do you think that would have been different before the Atomic bombs? Or were the Japanese always like this..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 31, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> You know that Russia is pretty poor outside Moscow? Anywhere outside the capital is a dangerous spot.


 
So?  I'm already poor and I love their weather, food & drinks.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2011)

Wouldn't want to be born anywhere else, honestly.  USA has its problems but overall I'm glad I was born here.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Japanese people do not like people who try to be like them. You are threatening if you speak Japanese too well or are too familiar with the culture.


 My dad teaches English there
Apparently if you can't speak Japanese well, they think it's cute. I'd like to go there sometime, but not to Tokyo. I'd rather go to the countryside or to a beach in winter. Maybe visit some old shrines. Seems like it'd be a relaxing vacation.

But if I could have, I would've been born in Norway. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> So?  I'm already poor and I love their weather, food & drinks.


Chechnya.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

Canada or Germany


----------



## Lobar (Jan 31, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> If anything, Canada, since it's like America basically.
> 
> Though personally I prefer America over Canada.
> 
> Inb4 Amurrika suks [insert generalization here] >:V


 
So what _doesn't_ suck about it?  What does America do so much better than everyone else that makes you think you got the best deal by being born here?


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> So? I'm already poor and I love their weather, food & drinks.


You know what else you'll love? Being kidnapped and beheaded. You seriously don't stand much of a chance, truth be told.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

Lobar said:


> So what _doesn't_ suck about it?  What does America do so much better than everyone else that makes you think you got the best deal by being born here?


 Every country tries its hardest to beat into its citizen's skulls that no country could ever be better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2011)

Either France or America. I just like both countries and can't choose between them.


----------



## Flatline (Jan 31, 2011)

Canada, Finland or Australia.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 31, 2011)

It's hard to say I'd want to be born anywhere else other than Australia, because I'm content with the fact I was. So I'd have to go with New Zealand as being close enough.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2011)

Lobar said:


> So what _doesn't_ suck about it?  What does America do so much better than everyone else that makes you think you got the best deal by being born here?


 
I'm not saying that America's the perfect country. But yeah, I appreciate it, it really feels like home to me, despite the political shit. What's so wrong with appreciating the place you live in? 

I dunno, I'm just not much of a traveling person, was never really interested in going to other places.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2011)

i think id stay in germany. its not ideal and our politicians are just as retarded as in any other country but when i compare it to other countries... yeah, im pretty happy here^^


----------



## basilic (Jan 31, 2011)

what a hard question... maybe in Japan, i love a lot their culture, i like also the language even if i can't understand, i use to watch anime with japanese voices, it's marvellous


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2011)

I have traveled to many countries, and as far as I can tell, most of them were too christian for me, or antisemeticism. That sucks yaw.

I don't need most of the countries you named with the people who reside there, but you know, living in some distant village could be fun.
Or, be a diplomat on the run in a foreign country.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 31, 2011)

I speak japanesse and almot all the words have S or K in them


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

Canada.
It's America's hat, and if you play Team Fortress 2, you know how important hats are.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> I speak japanesse and almot all the words have S or K in them


 
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2101/weirdwk.jpg


----------



## Trichloromethane (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweden.


----------



## Jawyen (Jan 31, 2011)

North Korea...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Canada... yet 75% Russian.
Russians are fucking awesome. :U


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 31, 2011)

I think England would be nice because it is socially acceptable there to drape yourself in Burberry.

I want to live in a house of Burberry and drive a Burberry car.



basilic said:


> what a hard question... maybe in Japan, i love a lot their culture, i like also the language even if i can't understand, i use to watch anime with japanese voices, it's marvellous


 
One thing you will learn upon going to Japan is that Japanese people do not talk like cartoon characters.



Mr Meatballs said:


> I speak japanesse and almot all the words have S or K in them


 
Don't you iu chigai kotos like that around me, young man.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok. I won't.
and the difference between western cartoon and japans cartoon is, you make them look like human beings.
Google fines and herb if you want to know what I mean.
The kid is a deformed freak with a triangle for a go damn head.


----------



## Willow (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Ok. I won't.
> and the difference between western cartoon and japans cartoon is, you make them look like human beings.
> Google fines and herb if you want to know what I mean.
> The kid is a deformed freak with a triangle for a go damn head.


 Please speak English. 



> and the difference between western cartoon and japans cartoon is, you make them look like human beings.


..........


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2011)

Britain. Fucking tea time, man.
Also, apparently it's a running joke that I was switched at birth with an British baby, because I do and say British stuff, or something.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 31, 2011)

Look at all the Weeaboos say Japan :V


But nah bruh, being born in the UK seems sweet, or Germany


----------



## Seas (Jan 31, 2011)

Somewhere in western Europe. 
Preferably in Spain or France.
I would consider a scandinavian country, if it wasn't for the cold climate of that region.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 31, 2011)

Greece, because it has delicious food, great culture, awesome history, and the Mediterranean climate is the most perfect on Earth.

_PS: All the weeaboos in this this thread are pissing me off and need to go commit ritual goddamn hara-kiri if they love the Japs so much.

Love,

Roxichu
_


----------



## Willow (Jan 31, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> _PS: All the weeaboos in this this thread are pissing me off and need to go commit ritual goddamn hara-kiri if they love the Japs so much.
> 
> Love,
> 
> ...


 Someone sounds mad...

To be honest though, I would rather visit Japan. Food..that is all.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Google fines and herb if you want to know what I mean.


 
Fines herbes is a mix of chopped parsley, tarragon, chives and chervil.  Phineas and Herb is an American cartoon.



Mr Meatballs said:


> The kid is a deformed freak with a triangle for a go damn head.



Particularly ironic next to your avatar.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe Australia would be nice?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 31, 2011)

Russia, Ireland, or Australia.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Britain
Gawd their accents are fucking sexy, I wish I had one
But wait... then I wouldn't notice the accent anymore and it would sound normal D:
Well I wish I could fake a good British accent at least :V
And man their tv is AWESOME


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 1, 2011)

Scotland. I went there some months ago and I felt more at home there than in Sweden, and like I already knew the place even if I've never been there before. A bit creepy, and a bit sad when I had to get back to Sweden because I left "home" </3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Lets flay him and spread him on my mounted spike rack.


 
is that like a fetish of yours or something?


----------



## Oovie (Feb 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> Someone sounds mad...
> 
> To be honest though, I would rather visit Japan. Food..that is all.


 If it was food for me I'd side with China, I don't like all those raw Japanese foods.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> is that like a fetish of yours or something?


 
Dude, his life is one big fetish.



Oovie said:


> If it was food for me I'd side with China, I don't like all those raw Japanese foods.


 
I like Chinese food more than Japanese, but I _love_ tonkatsu. And I can't get sick of Japanese, whereas I can only have Chinese food every now and then.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> is that like a fetish of yours or something?


 Dude.... I just don't know anymore.
:'(


----------



## Nuriko (Feb 1, 2011)

Japan. Though, not because of animu.

That country has been a part of my life since I was 3, due to a friend I've had since then.
I love her family, and their culture, and the language, etc.
It seems so much nicer than living in the USA.

Though, that could be because I'm stuck in a boring state.


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 1, 2011)

Nuriko said:


> Japan. Though, not because of animu.
> 
> That country has been a part of my life since I was 3, due to a friend I've had since then.
> I love her family, and their culture, and the language, etc.
> ...



Sorry, you're still a weeaboo. 

But yeah, you're right. Flyover Country USA is pretty much the lamest place on this planet to live.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Australia.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 1, 2011)

Norway. They have a pretty good economy over there, plus a lot of inexpensive seafood.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Ireland, specifically Limerick but anywhere in Munster would have been cool, because most of my families been born there.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

Germany.

*DIE VATERLAND~*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually, maybe the Netherlands. They're pretty cool there


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm changing my vote to Rich USA because it's so much better than Regular USA.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder how 'cool' the North Pole would be.


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

Canada, Holland, Sweden.

Anywhere else.


----------



## FatalSyndrome (Feb 6, 2011)

Ireland, it looks beautiful. That and I'm obsessed with Irish people...


----------



## Nepmen (Feb 6, 2011)

Great Russia love in here.
I want to travel across it, West to East and back again.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 6, 2011)

Canada, Switzerland, MÃ©xico, Argentina or Australia. :3
STFU DAVID >:V


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2011)

Norway, Scotland oooor Iceland.


----------

